# anti grime shields for alloy wheels?



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

Has anyone got dust shields on the inside of their wheels? My car (95 200sx se-r with alloys) seems to build up a ton of grime in very short time. I know a company called Kleen Wheels makes dust shields specifically for those wheels, but I think the black background might make the nice wheel look more like a hubcap.....

This is a page I found with someone who installed these things, and he says they work great, and they look decent in the pics. Anyone use these?

http://www.projecttransam.com/projects3.asp


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I knew a guy who had them, then took them off...he had white wheels, and he said it looks like hubcaps...like you said.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

just spray them then silver,white ect...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

But then its even more obvious.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i would rather clean the wheels everytime i got outta the car


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well the pic didnt work but their are other ways of cutting down the brake dust.....


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

The other ways would be..........


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

windex and toothbrush


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I know how to clean them, I usually take my whole wheel off on my 2k2 Explorer...I was wondering how you can prevent or minimize the brake dust without stopping like a grandma or not using the brakes at all.


----------

